# Another Crazy Unload Video



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I haven't seen this one. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0ujPtwfwaw


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Impressive. Did not think that would end well.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

How was that not a complete disaster!?!?!?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

That would be really bad if the chain broke. :whistling

I'm assuming that that some sort of bridge they use for the machine.

I would have made two trips :thumbup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Quite an example bad practices right there, Bucket high in the air, chain one one side, if that loader slipped a bit, the chain could pull it over on its side considering the center of gravity is really high with the bucket raised like that.

I always wonder when I see these fancy loading/unloading videos..."Where is the engine oil while the machine is tipped up almost on its back?"


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought this was a good one.
Don't think it was guys first time in the drivers seat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRfBJIzNrYw&list=FLvZlwzjqqUpXy82wJYEKfAA&index=25


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tgeb said:


> I always wonder when I see these fancy loading/unloading videos..."Where is the engine oil while the machine is tipped up almost on its back?"


If you don't own the machine, it's probably not a major concern. :whistling


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7MfHsLT9hY

This guy's pretty good too...


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

What a bunch of dumb azzes


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the "crazy unload" video..shows everybody how to get killed or hurt. it's my hope that whoever uploaded that video didn't do it to be bragicodious...

i saw nothing more in that video than somebody getting hurt, or destroying property.

tgeb pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

I kept waiting on the disaster to happen. Someone it talented or lucky one...


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

They may get away with doing that a few dozen times, and when they are "confident" they "know" how to do it, it will bit them in the ass.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Joasis said:


> They may get away with doing that a few dozen times, and when they are "confident" they "know" how to do it, it will bit them in the ass.


That will be the day a bystander will get hit with a chain or chunk of wood,

too dangerous for me..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

They better have good insurance, I can just see that cable snapping or one of the tracks slipping off the planks in no time


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvKFbT0hTXY


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I guess this guy ^^^^ will only kill himself.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

"Amazing!!! Unloading without ramps." :stupid:


Very stupid and unprofessional move. If that chain snaps, someone is going to get fvcked.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

Are ramps really hard to find outside of the US? Lol
At least this most recent post looks like the truck was stuck and he had to get creative. Not like its an every day thing

Here are two guys who got into more trouble with the ramps, enjoy
http://youtu.be/3c4Z8MNmlA8


----------



## ttony1324 (Jan 1, 2015)

. Nice! I like it, but I Gotta ask, why don't u have ramps? lol,


----------



## ttony1324 (Jan 1, 2015)

I run this setup mostly every day


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks like a non crazy unload


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I do it all the time with the backhoe. But it's definitely way safer, and the tractor stays pretty much level the whole time.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

More impressive machine work....




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuGBpwnWW2I


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

bah, let's see him get her top and panties off..THEN he's an operator


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Did you see that truck under the 450 crawler? That baby looked like a classic


----------

